# Thanks in advance / Thank you



## Outsider

How do you say these two phrases, which are quite useful in a message board, in your language?

_Desde já agradeço._


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Thanks in advance - Hvala unapred / хвала унапред
Thank you - Hvala (ti/vam) / хвала (ти/вам).


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

Thanks in advance: شكرًا سلفًا (_shukran salafan_)
Thank you: شكرًا (_shukran_)

German:

Thanks in advance: Danke im Voraus.
Thank you: Danke


----------



## Julia76

In Spanish:

Thank you in advance: Gracias por adelantado. / Le doy/damos (depending on the subject being one or several, respectively) las gracias de antemano.

Thank you: Gracias.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian:
Thanks in advance = Заранее спасибо (Zaranee spasibo)
Thank you = Спасибо or, less frequently, Спасибо вам/Вам/тебе.


----------



## badgrammar

In French you could say "D'avance, merci" or "Merci d'avance", or just plain "Merci".

In Turkish I know you can say "Simdiden tesekkürler", literally "from now, thanks".  You can also use "sagol".  Sorry, I don't have the accents on my keyboard.


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:

Thanks in advance - Mulţumesc anticipat.
Thank you - Mulţumesc.


----------



## Marga H

In Polish:
Thank you:*Dziękuję.*
Thanks in advance:*Z góry dziękuję.*


----------



## linguist786

*Urdu/Hindi:*

Pehle se shukriyaa

*Gujarati:*

pele thii dhanyavaad

(or if you're Muslim, you'd use _Jazakallah_ to express "Thanks" usually . I do anyway )


----------



## larosa

In Hungarian:

Thank you = *Köszönöm*
Tnank you in advance = *Előre is köszönöm.*


----------



## avalon2004

Greek:
Thank you: *Ευχαριστώ* [efkharistó]
Thanks in advance:* Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων* [efkharistó ek ton protéron]

Catalan:
Thank you: *Gràcies *(also* mercès*)
Thanks in advance:*Gràcies per endavant

*Basque: 
Thank you:* Eskerrik asko*
Thanks in advance:* Eskerrik asko aurretiaz* (I think)

Italian:
Thank you: *Grazie*
Thanks in advance: *Grazie in anticipo

*Portuguese:
Thank you:* Obrigado/a
*Thanks n advance: *Obrigado/a de antemão*


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> Arabic:
> Thanks in advance: شكرًا سلفًا (_shukran salafan_)


There's also  شكرًا مقدمًا shukran muqaddaman.


----------



## Ilmo

In Finnish:
Kiitos etukäteen/Kiitän etukäteen
Kiitos/Paljon kiitoksia


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Norwegian:

Thank you: *Takk*
Thanks in advance: *Takk på forskudd/forhånd* (though it'd probably sound a bit better if it had been reworded).


----------



## Thomas1

Marga H said:


> In Polish:
> Thank you:*Dziękuję.*
> Thanks in advance:*Z góry dziękuję.*


or:
_Z góry dzięki._

Marga's version is more polite (more like _thank you in advance_).



badgrammar said:


> In French you could say "D'avance, merci" or "Merci d'avance", or just plain "Merci".
> [...]


 
Or:
_Merci par avance_.




Lemminkäinen said:


> Norwegian:
> 
> Thank you: *Takk*
> [...]


This looks (sounds?) very similar to our _tak_ which means _yes_. 



Tom


----------



## jippie

In Dutch:

Bij voorbaat dank

Dank je wel / Bedankt


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Thomas1 said:


> This looks (sounds?) very similar to our _tak_ which means _yes_.



Well, if that word is pronounced with a short 'a', then I guess they're pronounced the same 
The two k's signify a short preceding vowel; if there only was one, it'd be pronounced with a long 'a' - which would mean 'roof' or 'ceiling'


----------



## kewongjapan

Malay: Terima kasih.


----------



## spakh

badgrammar said:


> In French you could say "D'avance, merci" or "Merci d'avance", or just plain "Merci".
> 
> In Turkish I know you can say "Simdiden tesekkürler", literally "from now, thanks". You can also use "sagol". Sorry, I don't have the accents on my keyboard.


 
şimdiden teşekkürler , sağol
with accents


----------



## cosmopolitantes

I am from south korea. You can say '미리 감사드립니다'(mi-ri gam-sam-d-rip-ni-da) for 'Thank you in advance'. And '감사합니다'(gam-sa-hap-ni-da) for 'Thank you'. But those two sentences are pretty formal, so it's ok to say '고맙습니다'(go-map-sm-ni-da), which means 'Thanks' in every situation.

sorry for lousy phonectic signs


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


jippie said:


> In Dutch:
> Bij voorbaat dank
> Dank je wel / Bedankt


The phrases above are indeed correct. 
But there are a few other possibilities:

Thanks in advance: 
- Dank bij voorbaat.
- Alvast bedankt.

Thank you:
- Dank u (more formal than 'dank je')
- Dank u wel (more formal)


Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Thomas1

Outsider said:


> How do you say these two phrases, which are quite useful in a message board, in your language?
> 
> _Desde já agradeço._


Outsider, could you please give the Portugal translations here as well? 

I assume _Desde já agradeço_ stands for _Thanks/thank you in advance_ but how about _Thank you_?

Z góry dziękuję,
Tom


----------



## Outsider

"Thank you" is _Obrigado_ if the speaker is a male, and _Obrigada_ if the speaker is a female.

_Desde já agradeço_ is just one possible translation of "Thanks in advance". There are others, like (unoriginally) _Agradeço desde já_.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Etcetera said:


> In Russian:
> Thanks in advance = Заранее спасибо (Zaranee spasibo)
> Thank you = Спасибо or, less frequently, Спасибо вам/Вам/тебе.


 Also:  Заранее благодарю.


----------



## Outsider

A beginner has just reminded me of another way of saying "Thanks in advance" in Portuguese: 

_Obrigado/a de antemão._


----------



## zaigucis

Latvian:
Jau iepriekš paldies/paldies


----------



## roh3x2n

Farsi

They don't thank anyone in Advanced.
just kidding.


Qablan tashakor....


----------



## JerryNone

*Greek ( **τ**V* *X**λληνικ**V** [ ta elinikV ] ):*
*ε**L**χαριστο**b**με (efharisto**`me) **= WE thank you*
*eυχαριστώ      (efharist`)        =  I thank you*


----------



## JerryNone

Is that regular Portuguese or Brazilianized Portuguese?


----------



## illerdi

avalon2004 said:


> Basque:
> Thank you:* Eskerrik asko*
> Thanks in advance:* Eskerrik asko aurretiaz* (I thinnk)


 
Basque:

Thanks in advance: Eskerrik asko aldez aurretik

I think this one is better.


----------



## jazyk

> Is that regular Portuguese or Brazilianized Portuguese?


If you mean this



> A beginner has just reminded me of another way of saying "Thanks in advance" in Portuguese:
> 
> _Obrigado/a de antemão._


_

_I think it's Portuguese everywhere.


----------



## bjervell

Lemminkäinen said:


> Norwegian:
> 
> Thank you: *Takk*
> Thanks in advance: *Takk på forskudd/forhånd* (though it'd probably sound a bit better if it had been reworded).


Enig  

I think one will usually find 'Thanks in advance' written as 'På forhånd takk'. It is pretty common in written form, but spoken it would sound rather formal. At least to my ears


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi:

Pahle ton dhanvaad/shukriya

aggon dhanvaad karna--to thank ahead


----------



## BlueWolf

Italian

Thank you: Grazie
Thank you in advance: Ti/La/Vi ringrazio in anticipo (sounds a little formal anyway. I think we usually say simply grazie in both cases)


----------



## eastlife

In Chinese:

先谢了/谢谢(你)


----------



## John-Paul

Outsider said:


> How do you say these two phrases, which are quite useful in a message board, in your language?
> 
> _Desde já agradeço._



Dutch: Bij voorbaat dank.


----------



## prtzllife

badgrammar said:


> In French you could say "D'avance, merci" or "Merci d'avance", or just plain "Merci".



Personally, in Québec I think people use more "Merci en avance" Anglicism? Perhaps. But "Merci d'avance" sounds fine too.



Thomas1 said:


> Or:
> _Merci par avance_.



For a Québécois's ears "merci par avance" sounds awkward. Could be a Québec-France difference though.


----------



## Smurfan

In Swedish:

*Thanks in advance = Tack på förhand*
*Thank you = Tack*


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

And, what about "thank you _*very much*_" in your language?

I'm opening a new thread for that, here. I'd truly appreciate your help, guys...

Thanks _in advance_!


----------



## ezi

Thanks - Děkuji or Díky (less formal)
Thanks in advance - Předem děkuji  or Děkuji předem


----------



## macta123

In Malayalam :

MunkuTi nan.n(d)i


----------



## mimi2

In Vietnamese:
- Thanks in advance*: Cảm ơn trước*
- Thank you: *Cảm ơn*


----------



## akéfa

jippie said:


> In Dutch:
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank
> 
> Dank je wel / Bedankt



I'd rather say "_Dank bij voorbaat_". Adding "voorbaat" in front of the sentence sounds a bit odd to my Flemish ears. 

I often say plain "Merci" in informal situations or "Bedankt". I never say "_Dank je wel_" but I do use it in more formal conversations, eg. "_Dank *u* wel!_"


----------



## coconutpalm

We just say 谢谢xie4 xie4, which leaves the "in advance" out.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian

Thanks in advance - iš anksto dėkoju, iš anksto ačiū 
Thank you - ačiū, dėkoju, dėkui


----------



## suslik

In Estonian:
Thanks in advance: Ette tänades
Thanks: tänan


----------



## Mac_Linguist

In Macedonian:

Thank you in advance - *Однапред благодарам* 
Thank you - *Благодарам*

In informal situations one can replace "*благодарам*" with "_*фала*_".


----------



## Abu Bishr

Hi All

Afrikaans:

Thanks in advance = By voor baat dankie

Thank you = Dankie

Thank you very much = Baie dankie


----------



## _Me Na_

Español /Spanish

Thanks in advance = De antemano Gracias (Gracias, de antemano); Desde ya, Muchas Gracias; Gracias por adelantado.

Thank you = Gracias

Thank you very much= Muchas Gracias


----------



## EmmiLitli

In Iceland:

Thank you = *Takk fyrir.*
Thank you in advance = *Takk fyrirfram. *(I think so but I'm not sure because I don´t say that often  .)


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*,
Thank you in advance! = _Antaŭdankon!_
Thank you! = _Dankon!_


----------



## ~ceLine~

Thank you (for "I")

*In French* --> Merci 
*In Turkish* --> Teşekkür ederim -_the most polite for "I"-_
*In Greek* --> Ευχαριστώ (_efharisto_)


----------



## min300

roh3x2n said:


> Farsi
> 
> They don't thank anyone in Advanced.
> just kidding.
> 
> 
> Qablan tashakor....


Hi,

I don't know if your native language is Farsi, but I have to say that
Ghablan tashakor is not what we say in Farsi. I mean it's neither grammatically correct nor common in spoken Farsi.
It is 'Ghablan moteshakeram' which means: I thank you in advance. 
But the most common way to say such a thing is
' ghablan az komak(hamkariye) shoma moteshakeram' which is more formal, and it means' I thank you in advance for your help (cooperation)'.


----------



## theo1006

In Indonesian:
Thank you = Terima kasih
Thank you very much = Terima kasih banyak
Thanks in advance = Terima kasih sebelumnya

In Javanese:
Thank you (to equals) = Trima kasih
Thank you (polite) = Nuwun, or: Matur nuwun
Thank you very much (polite) = (Matur) nuwun sanget

In Sranantongo (Suriname):
Thank you = Tangi
Many thanks = Grantangi
Thanks in advance I am not sure about


----------



## Abbassupreme

min300 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know if your native language is Farsi, but I have to say that
> Ghablan tashakor is not what we say in Farsi. I mean it's neither grammatically correct nor common in spoken Farsi.
> It is 'Ghablan moteshakeram' which means: I thank you in advance.
> But the most common way to say such a thing is
> ' ghablan az komak(hamkariye) shoma moteshakeram' which is more formal, and it means' I thank you in advance for your help (cooperation)'.


 
Or one could say "Az qablesh az shomâ moteshakkeram/motchakkeram, or, in the "we" form, moteshakerim/motchakerim (the second one is how "moteshakeram" is colloquially pronounced), but I've never even really heard someone say "thanks, in advance" in Persian.  Perhaps that's why one would get it wrong when translating it, because what I presented is just something I made up. 

For just plain "thank you", one could, colloquially, say "Mersi" (yes, we got it from French).  To be more formal, one could say "sepâsgozâram", the pure Persian equivalent of "moteshakkeram": "I am thankful".

By the way, when one says "-am" or "-im" for words such as "moteshakkeram" and "moteshakkerim", one is literally saying "I'm thankful." and "We're thankful.", respectively.  In order for one to say "I AM thankful.", one must say "man moteshakker hastam" or simply "moteshakker hastam" for the "I" form and "mâ moteshakker hastim" or "moteshakker hastim" for "We ARE thankful".

Hope that made sense.   I'm really bad at properly using commas and parentheses.


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:

Thanks in advance: Hvala ti (vam) vnaprej! 
Thank you:            Hvala!

Croatian:   

Thanks in advance: Hvala unaprijed!
Thank you:            Hvala!


----------



## klausmueller

In german it's;

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## dana Haleana

Thank you is _salamat_. One can also use _maraming salamat_ (thank you very much) for emphasis.

One way of saying thanks in advance is _di pa man ako'y nagpapasalamat na..._
However this is more appropriate for personal conversation. Saying thanks in advance would vary depending on the context.


----------



## MNicF

In Gaelic-Ireland/Scotland:

Irish:

Thank you= Go raibh maith agat/agaibh
Thank you in advance (for)= Tugaim buíochas leat/libh roimh ré (as)


Scots Gaelic:

Thank you = Tapadh leat/leibh


----------



## apmoy70

~ceLine~ said:


> ...
> *In Greek* --> Ευχαριστώ (_efharisto_)


Thanks in advance:
*«Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων»* [efxaɾiˈsto ek toɱ͜ broˈteɾon]


----------



## kamper

coconutpalm said:


> We just say 谢谢xie4 xie4, which leaves the "in advance" out.


This is incorrect.

In Chinese we do have a phrase for it:
Thanks in advance = 先行谢过(了) (in Cantonese they say "唔该先" etc)

(Likewise we use expressions like "小僧先行告辞了" etc)


----------



## volo

*Cimère à ouat !* (Cimer à wat) = Merci à toi (en verlan)


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Welsh:

Thank you - Diolch (<ch> = Spanish jota, German ach)
Thank you in advance - Diolch o flaenllaw (= Thank you in front of the hand)

There's also: Diolch o'r galon (= Thank you from the heart) which I understand is the equivalent of the Polish 'Thank you from the mountain' (Not going to attempt writing this in PL.)


----------

